# Find of the Day: 1989 Hurley Haywood #44 Audi 200 TRANS AM Racecar



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Via Hemmings Motor News, the availability of Hurley Haywood's #44 1989 Audi 200 quattro TRANS AM car is making the rounds on blogs and news outlets today. The car is currently owned by The Auto Collections of Las Vegas. Apparently the car was purchased directly from Audi Sport and it's actually been on sale (and on display) at The Auto Collection showroom/museum at the Imperial Palace casino in Las Vegas for several years.

We stopped in for a visit while in Vegas for the SEMA show several years ago and this same car was there at the time. Apparently there is renewed effort to sell the car out of the museum collection and its rarity makes it quite a collector's item.

The Hemmings listing doesn't include a price but we're guessing that, like many things, is negotiable. Read more about it after the jump.

* Original Listing*


----------

